# Tour operators in NZ



## Thomas76 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi everyone. I need some help with tour operators, travel agencies in NZ. In the next year I would like to go to Cook Island for holidays. Could someone give me the names or emails address the main tour operators to book the trip online from NZ to Cook Island. Thanks Thomas


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

www.airnewzealand.co.nz if you just wish to book flights.

https://www.cookislands.travel/deals-view if you want to book a deal.

Cheap Flights & Holidays | House of Travel and Cheap Flights, Holidays and Travel Deals | Flight Centre NZ for NZ nationally based travel agents.


----------

